# Attire Needed



## BorderBandit (Apr 16, 2011)

I already posted this on the trad forum, but figured this would be a good place to re-post and/or give a heads up.

Going to La Traviata tonight, so it's too late as of now, but if anyone has/can find a pique white cotton tuxedo shirt (16.5 x 35) and a black balatheal vest (L or 44; backless or not, no preference), and a formal black bow tie I'd be a very interested customer. Had to rent some abominations to fill in the missing/outgrown gaps in my wardrobe...never again.

Edit: I know this isn't exactly the forum for discussing a formal wardrobe exactly, but since the entire forum is based on "Ask Andy About Clothes" I figured no harm, no foul.


----------

